# Canister Filters



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

I too purchased their canister filter and have been very pleased. Not only do they do a better job of filtering, down to 1 micron or less, but they increase the surface area 10 fold. This makes the dust collector a lot more efficient.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Generic 2HP dust collector, I assume you mean HF? So which filter you get for that?
THX.


----------



## JBoss (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been thinking about probably the same generic 2hp dc for a bit (hf). Did you see an increase in suction with the new filter? I've heard that they do.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't click on that link from karriejamesq, it's spam that's hard to close.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Harbor Freight. It works nice - with a few adjustments-yes now it sucks about 30% better


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

How much did you pay for the filter?
How did you do mount it?
Do you use a cyclone separator?
Does it come with a mean to clean the inside of it?
Thank you.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Somewhere around $130, screws, no, paddles on the inside, your welcome

I also bought a cloth bag to use instead of the plastic bag. I comes with its own metal band that goes into a loop so you don't have to fight the bag and the band simultaniously.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

David, 
you do not tell me how you installed the canister on the HF.
Did you make a plywood adapter or something similar?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you look at the pictures above, they have 4 screws with knobs. The filter cannister sets on top of the unit and with these set screws, anchors to the frame. They have different sizes of cannister filters for different systems. There was no retrofit required. Sets on top of the green center. I am adding the picture of the dust collector.

David


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you david


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hope it is a help

David


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes and thank you David. 
Have a blessed day.
Bert


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I am thinking about upgrading my HF to a canister filter. I assume the flappers rotate and wipe the inside of the filter. Do they work or just press the dust into the filter? Does the filter seal well to the DC? What material is you filter made of? The reason I ask is Wynn sells a polyester canister for $150.00. It doesn't have the paddles and I have read that you have to fabricate up a mounting system to the HF DC. A lot of LJ's speak highly of the Wynn but in my mind with a paddle set up and ease of mounting, the Penn is a better deal for less money.

One more thing- How well does the bottom bag seal to the machine? I'm always chasing leaks with the factory plastic bag.

Thanks-


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Tom, A word of caution about the paddles. 
I read several times that they destroy the inside of the filter. 
They wear the inside of the filter and they create holes in the filter media.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The filter, per Penn State, has an unlimited warranty, May want to ask them about Bert's question and let me know. Makes sense that it could wear but then again, I have been using this fairly hard and have not had a reason to turn it yet. There has been little pressure built up to signify blockage.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Metal band on the bottom bag. Tightens above a lip in the sheet metal


----------

